# Possible cat dieing



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

hey so i was wondering if anyone on here knew anything about cats. i have 4 of them and the oldest one is Samantha or Sammy. She is between 18-20, we got her from the SPCA and she had been surrendered to them. as a younger cat (so before the SPCA or i got her) she had been locked in a basement, had no litter box, and was beaten. She has been an outdoor cat for around 9 years and has had a wounder full time. But for the last 2 years it has really gone down hill. She has very bad arthritis and can barely get into the litter box, and she doesn't go upstairs any more. She has become very lazy also, she now spends more time sleeping and she used to chase lasers and string around the house and now she will watch the laser and grabe the string if it's close to her but not chase it. she will still go outside on a warm day but just sit on the porch when she used to run around exploring. She also cry's in pain when ever you touch her, so it hurts her wen we just pet her. And although she has had bathroom issues for a few years they are increasingly becoming worse. she uses the puppy pads that my dog uses and her poop is always diarrhea, it smells dreadful, and half the time there's blood in it. I hardly ever see her eat or drink and she weigh's 9.7 lbs (shes a maincoon mix very large cat). She is still nicely groomed and I don't think I'm forgetting anything. We have took her to the vet and spent hundreds but every test comes up with no answer. Do you think she could be dieing she's my cat i got as a treat please help. maincoon cats typically live 9-15 years young.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear your cat is doing so poorly. I don't have any now because my fiancé is horrid allergic but I'd had cats all my life. I used to work in a vets office as well, though I've have no schooling for it. 

You've listed lots if things that could mean lots of different problems at the same time, but I honestly think the problem is just that her body is failing, due to old age.
Since she's an older cat, the 'lazyness' would be normal, she's an old lady so she moves quite a bit slower now and needs more sleep. 
I had a cat who lived to be almost 19 but his body finally started to give out on him. He was my beloved friend from age 6 and had helped me through so many things in my life, it was my turn to help him with a humane, dignified death. 
I was trying to think of a nicer way to say that but there just isn't one.

I certainly don't know without seeing your cat but from what you've told us, I think you need to speak with your vet about not her quality of life, especially since you said she is in pain when you touch her
It sounds like you love your cat very much and she is very lucky to have you.
Best of luck, il be thinking of you guys.

- Sarah


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with Sarah. Best to speak to your vet and decide what's best. We decided to put my dear Susie kitty down last year after months of no improvement and she was no longer living a happy life. She stopped eating, anything she ate came back up, lost a tremendous amount of weight, was diabetic, had arthritis, and was just plain miserable her last few weeks on earth. Susie would've been 20 this May. 

I'll be thinking of you and your family, I know this is a difficult.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you so much we will take her back to the vet soon it's so sad because be can't pet her without causeing her pain and today she tryed to get to her food and my dad had to pick her up and carry her.


----------

